# Breast Confit



## powers (Dec 7, 2006)

I know this isn't the most ideal way to prepare breast meat, however, I want to try a turkey breast confit. I have confited duck leg and breast but never anything with such little fat. Is that an issue? Do you guys have any pointers on this? Should I wrap in calfat? Is the fat in the pot enough to keep my turkey moist? Or is this just a bad idea?

Thank you for your time and hopefully your experience.


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

Duck fat is a purchasable commodity.
That's waht I would use.

True incident, only about two monthgs ago:

We get a contract for a served meal for 200. On the contract it says 
"seasonal mixed greens with Montrachet and duck confetti".

Chef: Um.....what do you mean by "duck confetti"?

Owner:" Well, um, you know....Duck."

Chef: "Do you mean duck confit"?

Owner: "Let me see here...how do you spell that'?
(sounds of pages flipping in background)


----------



## rocketchef (Dec 16, 2006)

I have achieved good results on a confit of pheasant breast by using butter as the fat with the addition of a little stock flavoured with thyme & bay - you could argue that this was poaching due to the stock addition but the principles are similar. A low fat breast meat like turkey should work well this method - in principle.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Powers. Yes it can be done. Although not the best choice for a confit. A couple of key things to keep in mind. Yes use duck fat, and be sure your fat is only at poaching temperature, and use a heat deflector if using stove top.Your salt cure should only be about 8/12 hours at moist as it draws out moisture, and theres not to much in turkey breast.


----------



## powers (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you guys for your input. I actually couldn't get duck fat in time in my BFE town in mississippi. I actually ended up using canola oil and lots of applewood smoked bacon, thyme, peppercorn and bayleaf, etc. I cooked it at 195 overnight (6 hours) and it actually turned out perfect. It was a little salty from the factory brine. I used it for breast with stuffing and a spicy turkey lettuce wrap. I wil be doing this one again (with some better fat next time). Thanks again.


----------

